# l'amore che viene reso perfetto dalla morte



## elemika

Ciao a tutti,
è da "L'usignolo e la rosa":
"...l'usignolo cantava _l'amore che viene reso perfetto dalla morte_, l'amore che muore nella tomba"

Cantava l'amore che si diventava perfetto per la morte???  

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## olaszinho

Credo che spiegazione possa essere che l'amore diventa perfetto con la morte. In sostanza, gli accadimenti della vita non potranno più incidere su quell'amore, non saranno più in grado di cambiarlo; per assurdo la morte lo perferziona e lo rende eterno ed immutabile.


----------



## Akire72

Esatto. Se muore non può mutare, quindi rimarrà per sempre com'è al momento: perfetto!


----------



## otherwise

Sì, nel frammento da te segnalato, "perfetto" ha il significato di "incorruttibile".

"La morte rende perfetto l'amore", cioè eleva l'amore a uno stato di perfezione, di purezza, di incorruttibilità.


----------



## infinite sadness

Diventa perfetto grazie alla morte.


----------



## elemika

Grazie del vostro aiuto!
Quindi, l'amore diventa perfetto dalla morte/ per via della morte/grazie alla morte...e muore nella tomba...Suona un po' strano , forse dovrebbe essere "*non* muore nella tomba" ?
Come scrive Akire, 





> Se muore non può mutare, quindi *rimarrà per sempre* com'è al momento: perfetto!


 Rimarrà per sempre perfetto...o muore nella tomba???

 Il testo originale l'ho trovato qui (p.26).
Non capisco bene il senso della frase?


----------



## infinite sadness

Vuole dire che l'amore raggiunge il suo punto più alto nella morte.
Sembra essere un concetto trascendentale.

Comunque, potrebbe non essere perfetta la traduzione dal tedesco all'italiano.


----------



## elena73

Voglio solo aggiungere che in letteratura il tema 'Amore e Morte' è dibattuto da secoli (insomma un classico). 
E anche l'usignolo non è scelto a caso (è legato al tema dell'amore da secoli!!).

EDIT: L'originale è in inglese (Oscar Wilde, mi sembrerebbe). E nell'originale dovrebbe essere "l'amore che NON muore nella tomba"


----------



## infinite sadness

Il link porta a un libro di tale Gertraud Meinel (immagino tedesca), tradotto in italiano da tale Giulia Previtali, quindi non saprei... se l'originale inglese ha fatto il giro dal tedesco c'è un motivo in più per dubitare della traduzione.


----------



## elena73

infinite sadness said:


> Il link porta a un libro di tale Gertraud Meinel (immagino tedesca),



Sì!
Questo libro è una specie di antologia di brani accomunati dal tema della rosa. 

Comunque se ho capito bene l'errore è davvero GROSSO!!

Infinite guarda: 

http://www.eastoftheweb.com/short-stories/UBooks/NigRos.shtml

pagina 6!!


----------



## infinite sadness

Infatti... sembra che manchi un _*non*_, _*... che non muore nella tomba.*_


----------



## marco.cur

elena73 said:


> EDIT: L'originale è in inglese (Oscar Wilde, mi sembrerebbe)





infinite sadness said:


> Il link porta a un libro di tale Gertraud Meinel (immagino tedesca), tradotto in italiano da tale Giulia Previtali


A pagina 16 del libro c'è il riferimento a Oscar Wilde, 1888.

Secondo me perfetto si può interpretare anche come eterno.


----------



## elemika

Ahhh,
non mi è venuto in mente che potesse essere uno sbaglio della traduzione!
Adesso anch'io l'ho controllato tramite il link da Elena, e ho trovato un'altra traduzione dove è scritto "cantava dell'Amore che è reso perfetto dalla Morte, dell'Amore che non può morire in una tomba" (qui)
Però è un errore che fa pensare ...

@ Marco.cur: grazie, sono d'accordo con eterno (la perfezione come una qualità dell'eternità...)

Grazie a tutti voi, mi siete stati di grandissimo aiuto!


----------



## elena73

Elemika, l'originale inglese (perfected=reso perfetto) non suggerisce una traduzione come 'eterno', poi chiaramente ognuno può 'sentire' o 'interpretare' un testo sull'amore in modo del tutto personale.


----------



## elemika

Sì, grazie! Come un'interpretazione mi aiuta a capire meglio il significato della frase. L'amore eterno, l'amore perfetto - non sono in grado di distinguerli .
Comunque siamo nell'ambito della poesia e della filosofia. 
Grazie ancora!


----------



## o-nami

La traduzione è senz'altro sbagliatissima. 
Però la storia di Amore-Morte davvero è molto comune. La troviamo anche nell'Hagakure (il cosiddetto "Codice del Samurai") e, ben più vicino e più classico, nel Leopardi:
http://it.wikisource.org/wiki/Canti_(Leopardi)/Amore_e_Morte


----------

